# Another one from Long Island NY



## SilentKnight (Mar 1, 2009)

:smile: Hello, new member here, Been lurking and checking out the site for a few weeks now before I finally signed up. Lots of good info. I have always been a big "Gun" guy, but now I'm more into bows an arrows. I like this new hobby, as it is something I could enjoy with the whole family.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* SilentKnight. Have fun here.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## SilentKnight (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! Learning a lot from this site and a lot of good people here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Archery is a great Family sport/hobby!*

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

